# Album photo iPhone et UIImage



## enzyme (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Après avoir cherché sur la toile, je désir simplement charger une photo à partir de l'album (sur l'iPhone) de façon à la traiter à partir de UIImage ou autre..... mais voila je n'ai pas trouver de code simple permettant d'appuyer sur un boutton et de faire appaitre l'album et enfin d'avoir l'image. Sur le site *OS iPhone library* il y a bien des choses mais ce sont des programmes qui que j'ai du mal à compendrent ( et donc à simplififier pour n'avoir que ce que je veux). 

Existe-t-il quelque part un explication simple ou du code fonctionnel pour réaliser cela .

Je pense que cela ne doit pas être bien complexe mais c'est déja trop pour moi.
Oui je débute et je ne métrise pas encore bien les rouages .

Je vous remerci bien.

Cordialement Serge


----------



## enzyme (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Merci à tous.

Ce post peut-être fermé.

Cordialement

Serge


----------

